# CFC-Rückdokumentation für Siemens PCS7, ABB Freelance & Emerson Delta V



## Cirio_iMes (30 Januar 2019)

*PLSDOC CFC* dient zur Rückdokumentation von Funktionsplänen z.B. von Siemens PCS 7, ABB Freelance und Emerson Delta V. Planänderungen werden erkannt und als Revision gespeichert. 
Die Änderungen zweier Revisionen werden grafisch dargestellt. 

*Ihre Vorteile:*

►Erhöhte Anlagensicherheit: durch eine fehlerbefreite Rückdokumentation werden Risiken bei der Anlagenbetreuung minimiert
►Transparenz durch Revisionsverwaltung: Nachvollziehbarkeit der unterschiedlichen Versionsstände
►Reduzierung von laufenden Kosten: z.B. bei der Unterstützung von Audits oder dem Software-Engineering (Vorplanung und Überwachung der Ausführung)
►Kostenneutrale Anlagendokumentation:  bei einer einmaligen Rückdokumentation

*Funktionen:*

►Auslesen und Darstellen bestehender Logiken aus PLS-Systemen (Siemens PCS7, ABB Freelance, Emerson Delta V)
►Designen/Bearbeiten von Funktionsplänen mit dem CFC-Editor
►Vergleichsmöglichkeit der CFC-Versionen mit graphischer Visualisierung der Änderungen
►Revisionsverwaltung: Lückenlose Änderungshistorie der erstellten CFC-Pläne
►Referenzen auf andere CFC-Pläne mit Hyperlinks direkt aufrufbar

*Beispiele PLSDOC CFC für PCS7:*





Ihr Ansprechpartner bei der iMes Solutions GmbH:

Mario Schachinger
Telefon: +498677961824
Telefax: +498677961827
Homepage: http://www.imes-solutions.com/
Email: mario.schachinger@imes-solutions.com


----------



## Cirio_iMes (24 Juli 2019)

Hier noch eine kurze Ergänzung zum Beitrag: ein Fachartikel aus dem CHEManager zum Thema Digitale Anlagendokumentation & Anlagensicherheit.


----------

